# PRINCETON, WV-Zeus, M 18 MOS, BIG PRETTY BOY



## FORRUGER

"ZEUS" is an owner turn in and he's in the Mercer County Shelter in Princeton WV. Zeus is not on their petfinder site yet! Mercer is a kill shelter and they are overflowing with dogs right now. All that is known about him right now is that he is a big boy, 18 mos old and an owner turn in as the owner decided he wanted a rottie instead of a gsd! The shelter phone number is 304 425 2838

Here is a link to the shelter's petfinder site: MERCER COUNTY SHELTER PETFINDER SITE 

As always, there is low cost boarding available close by and there seems to be more transports coming near that area heading north most weekends. If I can be of help for anyone interested in this big boy please pm me.


----------



## Sue F

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Poor guy!


----------



## acurajane

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

that is so sad. I just want to hug him and pet him and tell him its going to be alright


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

I called the shelter and talked with Lisa who says Zeus is a wonderful dog. He's housebroken, loves kids, cats a bit iffy, and he's been around with other dogs. No mention from the owner of him having had any vaccinations! I'm going ahead and having him given a parvo/combo vaccination and nasal bordatella just to be safe since it doens't sound like he's been vaccinated...


----------



## Cooper&me

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

does that mean he has been rescued?


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

NO! HE'S STILL AVAILABLE!! Since I had so little info on him I just checked with the shelter to get more info on him and I'm just getting him vaccinated to give him some protection while in the shelter... but he's definatley in need of adoption/rescue!


----------



## sravictor

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Bump the big boy!


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

handsome boy and he deserves to be in a better home. I feel sorry for that rottie.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

bump


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*



> Originally Posted By: GSDgirlALhandsome boy and he deserves to be in a better home. I feel sorry for that rottie.


Yeah, you're right.. the Rottie will probably show up in the shelter in a few months!!


----------



## sravictor

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Bump him up!


----------



## kathyb

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Back to page one.


----------



## sravictor

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Back to the front.


----------



## WVGSD

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

I can help transport to rescue or approved adopter. 

Shannon 
VGSR member


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Bump


----------



## Silverwolf1775

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Can anyone tell me if this guys is still available?? If so whats the fees for him and can Iget help transporting him through WV???


----------



## CindyM

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Hi Silverwolf - Here's the # for the shelter, please let us know if they can help you or if you find out any other info!

304-425-2838


----------



## WVGSD

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Silverwolf:

Welcome to the Board. Where do you live? Are you working with any GSD or other rescue groups? Are you approved for adoption by a GSD or other rescue group?

Shannon
VGSR member


----------



## Silverwolf1775

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Well I just lost my 12 year old silver/sable GSD about a week ago. Still beating myself up over having the vet come to our home for euthanasia. But he is better off. I was told about this board from Lea from the Virginia GSD Rescue. I am looking for another little buddy. Every rescue I talk with has to make home visits. I seem to be a geographical oddity. I am in Gallipolis Ferry, WV. Its very near Point Pleasant but only an hour or so from Huntington, Charleston or Parkersburg. So I have been looking on Pet Finder . com for GSD's. We saved a silver/sable GSD/husky two years ago from a shelter near Lexington, KY. Thats about all that I know to tell. If anyone has questions feel free to email me:
[email protected]

Roy


----------



## Silverwolf1775

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

As I was posting I called the shelter and Zeus has been adopted.

Roy


----------



## kshort

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Roy, you might want to follow up in a few days just to make sure. So many times, incorrect info. comes out of these shelters...


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*



> Originally Posted By: Silverwolf1775Can anyone tell me if this guys is still available?? If so whats the fees for him and can Iget help transporting him through WV???


Greetings and welcome to the board Silverwolf. Where would he have to be transported to??? I had intended on going to the shelter Friday to take more pictures and temp test this fella but they are closed for a county holiday. If you are with a 501 c rescue last I knew there was no pull fee with a copy of your tax exempt status, but no vaccinations of any type are given. But havent' asked recently so they could have changed their policy. But you'd be responsible for providing vaccinations/rabies and HC and whatever else you'd want for transport. 

The adoption fee and info on private adoptions is listed on their site.They require the dog to be neutered/vaccinated for private adoptions. Best to talk to Lisa if you call the shetler about him as she's in charge of adoptions and can give you all the information. thanks for your interest in him.


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

I think this guy is still in the shelter so bumping back up so he won't be forgotten. Hope to get time to go by the shelter tomorrow to confirm that and get more pictures. Sometimes (often) the workers get confused and pass on the wrong info!!


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

This guy is still on Petfinder list - here is his link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11105337


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

















<span style="color: #006600"> </span> YES, he's still there..More pictures of Zeus. He's a very handsome dog. I wanted to take him out and spend some time with him but the shelter was so short staffed they had to open an hour late, so they just let me in for a few minutes to snap a couple more pictures of him. He's VERY people friendly but doesn't get along well with other dogs they said. 
I imagine that would make him less likely to get into a rescue but anyone who doesn't already have dogs that is looking for a really nice gsd he would be ideal. And they said he loves kids... The shelter does not usually keep dogs that don't get along with other dogs since they have to put two in a run so I hope there is a home for Zeus someplace soon.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Bump for this hunk of a gorgeous dog. He looks bewildered.. wondering why he is there, and who will be his friend now. I bet he has a lot of love to give!


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

BUMP FOR PRETTY BOY ZEUS! I'm sure whoever sold/gave Zeus to his previous owner was pretty proud to have him go to a police officer... probably seemed like he'd be getting a great home and owner.


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Was just told by someone who was by the shelter today that Zeus's owner statement on his run says he IS good with kids AND dogs... He now has kennel cough and looked rather depressed and he's been started on a round of antibiotics and being wormed.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

bump!


----------



## mmackey

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

With the stress of being in the kennel and now not feeling so well, he probably is a little irritable and may be coming off as not good with other dogs. May not be an accurate assessment as initially he was said to be good with other dogs.


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

If there is anyone who can help this boy please give him a chance to show what a nice dog he is. The shelter called me this morning to tell me he was out of time and they were going to be putting him down. I wish they hadn't called me as I hate to feel personally responsible for his fate, but I couldn't turn my back on him. Donna from the Mercer Humane Soc hustled to help find a sponsor to board him and get him out of the shelter so he'll be safe. It's just temporary and sponsorship is very limited. He's on antibiotics for his kennel cough and he has a really good appetite, so he's no doubt just very stressed and depressed from being in the shelter for the past few weeks. He's so very sweet... a really nice dog and he's now very urgent. 

As soon as he's over his kennel cough enough to test him with other dogs I will check him personally to see how he is with some of the other dogs in the kennels. Because he had KC he lucked out and got put in a large run at the end of the kennels well away from the other dogs so at least he has more space to move around. Hope it brightens him up a bit...


----------



## mmackey

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Forruger thank you for helping this guy out for the time being. Silverwolf1775 had posted some interest in this guy. Do you think it would be worthwhile to follow up on if they are still interested or not. I think they may have assumed that he was adopted (as that is what they were told) when in fact he hasn't been. May be worth a shot to investigate if Silverwolf is still interested??


----------



## Silverwolf1775

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

We could be interested still. How long does he have at the kennel. Also can anyone tell me more about the kennel caugh? Will he get over it or canit come back? Also how will he do with another GSD???

Silverwolf
Roy Taylor


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Hi Silverwolf, He only has 2 weeks sponsored for him in the kennels. Kennel cough is a very contagious upper respiratory infection that causes a seal-like barky cough and is easily passed from dog to dog in close contact especially in a poorly ventilated kennel. If left untreated it could develope into a lower respiratory infection and possibly pneumonia. Dogs can be easily vaccinated for it prior to kenneling to help prevent it but that's not something the shelters do. It's very treatable with antibiotics which Zeus has been started on. Once it's cleared up it won't come back on it's own. He could catch it again in the future from other dogs that had it if he were in close confinement with them and he wasn't vaccinated against it. 

Zeus is really nice dog but I can't evaluate him with other dogs in the kennels at this point since he has kennel cough. (can't take him close to them) THe owner statement said he was ok with other dogs ... the shelter says otherwise but I wondered how many dogs they had him around. I'm pretty sure he wouldn't mix with any alphas as he's not a submissive dog. He resented being stared at by another dog that was in the run beside him. I know he's very stressed from being in the shelter for the past few weeks. He's just plain depressed as he just layed there and looked at people coming and going without making his usual happy go lucky attempt to greet them when they came by his run. He was sure happy to jump in my car and to get a couple hot dog treats with his meds in them when I picked him up. He LOVES to ride!! I'm willing to check him with some other submissive females to see how he does when I can get him out of the run to meet them. (and have someone to help me) Getting neutered will chill him out also. 

It's sad to think a nice dog like Zeus could lose his life just because they(the shelter) said he doesn't mingle well with other dogs especially when he has so many good traits. 

I'll give more info on him when I get back down to see him in a few days and also post a video of him.


----------



## Silverwolf1775

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

FORRUGER please keep me posted on him. We have a female GSD/Husky mix. Shes pretty submissive. The 12 year old GSD we lost on the 12th had been with her about a year. She respected him very much. Please keep me posted as I am interested in him but needs to get along with me fixed female. Forruger thank you for all your help.

Silverwolf
Roy


----------



## CindyM

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

*fingers crossed*

He is so handsome and I really want something to work out!


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Oh I do too. He's a really great boy! I was given the name of a local person who was looking to adopt a gsd and out of desparation I thought I'd give her a call... I had to laugh when I got talking to her and she asked if he as cat friendly. I told her the owners said he was a bit "iffy" on cats... would probably chase them at the very least. She said that would be fine.. her mother who lives close by is a cat hoarder and she wouldn't mind if he'd 'take out' 6 or 10 of her cats! Needless to say, that home was a big NO. I'll keep you informed Roy on when I can let him meet some other dogs in the kennels and will definately get some video of him.


----------



## pamela berger

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Site today says URGENT. He is in boarding with a rescue to save from being PTS but only for a week.


----------



## GSD_Love

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Hopefully everything works out for this boy and he finds a home!


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

I personally pulled Zeus from this shelter after being called Thurs morning by them and asked if I knew anyone willing to adopt this dog and being told he's "sick" ... They only call me as a last resort prior to putting gsds down as they have always done in the past! (He's not being sponsored by a rescue,I'm privately helping board him to keep him safe) Yesterday I also found out that a reputable rescue from out of state had called them last week willing to pull the dog only they were told the dog was safe and would be kept indefinatley until it was adopted! Also another member of this board had called about him and he was told Zeus was adopted. I don't know what's going on there, but the dog is in urgent need of adoption, they are a high kill shelter, and they only contact me when a dog is on borrowed time... There's been a lot of problems with this shelter passing on wrong information and also putting dogs down that had a way out of there. Some rescues who have had misfortunate dealings with them in the past know how they are. I try to stay on good terms with them but sometimes it's difficult! On the bright side, the rescue is still willing to take Zeus as far as I know!! He has brightened up since being taken out of the shelter and his KC is clearing up ... he was acting goofy and doing helicopter spins in his run when he saw me last night, excited at having company. He spent the night in my basement and I was greeted by him this morning prancing around with a big rawhide chew in his mouth, and he'd managed to find a shoe to keep on his blanket! Will keep you informed if this works out for him.


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Good news...Zeus has been accepted by a gsd rescue and was picked up this evening. Hooray for Zeus.. he IS safe now.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

yay - thank you forruger for all of your hard work!


----------



## mmackey

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Great news for Zeus!!!!!


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

A BIG thanks to Eva for taking him into her rescue and saving him.!! Just heard from her and he's getting along fine with her own two spayed GSD gals!! He's a really great dog.


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

This boy is in serious jeopardy. He was adopted from the shelter by a woman who claimed to have a reputable rescue. I had assisted with pulling him and getting him into temporary boarding to keep him safe and then helped with transport to meet the woman. I'm pretty sure she adopted him from seeing his posting on petfinder and not off of his posting on this board. 

The woman seems to have issues with comprehending the process of adopting from a shelter and continued to email me directly making threats and demanding I send her the release form from the shelter. I've continued to refer her to the shelter for information. They were going to fax her the form ( even though she was untruthful about her 501c3 status) and she refused to give them a fax number or address. 

Zues had NO issues other than being known to not mix well with adult male dogs. She was aware of this. 

THis evening this message was sent to me: 

"I need you to make alternative arrangements for Zeus immediately. He has become extremely aggressive to the other dogs. It has become impossible for me to keep him separated from them. He also does not listen to even one command. He is not trainable. He has severe food aggression, even though he is fed separately. He is severely detructive indoors, can't be left alone for even 5 minutes. He refuses to be crated. He is not adoptable according to my rescue's standards. He has upset my entire rescue. If I do not hear from you within 48 hours, I will have him euthanized due to the severe aggression problem..... "

THis "rescue" is supposed to be in the Pittsburgh area. Can I list the name here to help prevent this woman pulling any other dogs from shelters?????


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

OMG, poor Zeus! This is horrible! Have you spoken with her directly? I have seen people post DNAs on here in the general rescue section.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

This is terrible. It is probably stress, poor boy. Is he neutered? He would need a quiet place to recover. Can he go back to the kennel until a solution is found?


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Do you mean since receiving this email? I sent her a response and once again for the umpteenth time told her to contact the shetler along with a few other comments I won't elaborate on!

Attempting to reason with her isn't possible... she seems to have issues especially comprehending what you tell her if it isn't what she wants to hear. She's very vindictive. 

I'm going ahead and listing her "rescue" here and will also check the general rescue forum and post it there also. This isn't right!!! SHe shouldn't be listing herself as a rescue!!! 

http://www.meetshiloh.com and is also listed as "The Shiloh Foundation GSD Rescue". 

I don't know what to do to help Zeus.


----------



## ncgsdmom

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Can we move the thread back to urgent?? Is there any place for him to go, just to get him out of that situation...poor Zeus!


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*



> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDThis is terrible. It is probably stress, poor boy. Is he neutered? He would need a quiet place to recover. Can he go back to the kennel until a solution is found?


Her last known address puts her about 300 miles from the shelter he came from. He was in temporary boarding at a private kennel through private sponsorship as his time was up in the shelter. There are no sponsors to board him indefinately that I'm aware of. 
She said she has had him neutered. Please refer to her "rescue" policy and practices.... Zeus was a typical young gsd that you find in the shelter... some handling, no training but a happy go lucky guy. His issues with other dominant dogs was the only known problem stated by the owner and observed at the shelter(and "iffy" with cats) and she was made very aware of this and took him anyways. I'm sure he's been stressed but according to her rescue p&p's she's experienced with dealing with shelter dogs and getting them suitable for adoption. I honestly feel she has created more problems in him in the last two months. SHe was astounded that he wasn't house trained when she got him!


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Omg we need to find boarding for him. This needs to moved back to Urgent.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

There are two people from the Pittsburgh area on this board, I believe.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

I just googled the rescue and found 3 different addresses. The most recent is in Washington state. http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9426389


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Yes, I don't think she even has a state listed as to where she's presently located on her rescue website and appears she's been in different states. The address she gave me for Zeus was : 

** Moderator edited for personal information - please contact poster for information. ** 

Don't even know if she's still there as she said she was in the process of moving at the time she adopted Zeus and had packed up her fax machine and couldn't fax the shelter her rescue info. I have a phone number for her also... don't recall if it is a cell number or home.

Zeus was very depressed at the time he was pulled from the shelter but cheered right up once he was out of there and taken to the kennels....He overnighted with me before transporting to meet her and I spent a few hours with him while waiting to meet this woman (which turned out to be a 3+ hour wait)and he was very good natured and loving and playful.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVA!!!!!

Wow...had issues with her myself! A few years back...hadn't seen her around in a while. Do I consider her a reputable rescue??? NO WAY! 

A couple years back she was trying to pull a GA dog...a forum I'm on was discussing her and her rescue...you know...the normal stuff you discuss before you HELP someone you don't know pull a dog. She found the fourm (now mind you...no one had said anything bad...just basically who is she...blah blah)...and she attacked everyone...really really nasty and unstable-like.

** Moderator edited **


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

She also send us threatening emails...still don't know why? 

Nice to be warned she is now in PA...........


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Disclaimer: ** Moderator edited for unnecessary reference to sexual orientation. **
Just reiterating the emails we received from her.......definitely an unstable person. 

We found them quite amusing actually...can't wait to show the poor girl from Pittsburgh that received emails that she was a poor girl from a Steel town...and now this is where she lives...lol......


----------



## BowWowMeow

*URGENT: PA: 18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Is there any help for this dog?


----------



## MatsiRed

*Re: URGENT: PA: 18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Updated photos of Zeus on her website:

Updated Photos of Zeus


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: URGENT: PA: 18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*



> Originally Posted By: myamomShe also send us threatening emails...still don't know why?
> 
> Nice to be warned she is now in PA...........


In her most recent email she has threatened to sue me if Zeus bites one of her other dogs. SHe has also threatened to contact local authorities because the shelter released a dog without vaccinations (rescues are responsible for vaccinating when pulling)I'd have to go back through her emails to recall the rest of her foolish threats... also additional "I'll sue you" type stuff towards me and the shelter. SHe won't contact the shelter directly with her concerns... but continues to contact me. . . I've since realized she appears to be a very unstable person and for all purposes SHOULDN'T be "rescuing" dogs !!!! 

Since getting Zeus she's added additional dogs to her "rescue" and is keeping them all at her home from what is posted on her website. He definately needs to be taken away from her (as well as all other dogs in her possession) 


Not long after getting Zeus she was attacked and severely bitten in the face by another gsd she was helping transport and she had over 100 stitches put in her face. She obviously has issues dealing with these dogs and according to what she has indicated on her website has been the victum of numerous unscrupulous people in regards to her rescue attivities. 

But Zeus needs help to get away from her. In hindsite I shouldn't have helped her, but she was adopting directly from the shelter and I'm always willing to help with adoptions esp when going to rescues. I hated that she personally had to drive 350 miles to pick him up so was willing to transport him 100 miles closer to her to her.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: URGENT: PA: 18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

yes...we all got the "sue" threats too. Uh..for what? You had to see the situation...people just asking who she was as they were asked for pull help. God forbid. 

It was creepy that she took the time to research all of our IP addresses...obviously...as she knew where each of us lived...

She made quite an impact...and years later...we still bring her up on that forum........


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: URGENT: PA: 18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

There is a definate eerie intuitive feeling you get when dealing with her. I haven't responded to her last unpleasant emails up until the one she sent yesterday when threatening to euthanize the dog. After what I told her I'm sure she'll check to see where I live too!! 

I should have let her drive directly to the shelter to sign the dog out and let her go to the kennels and pick it up herself which she was going to do. But I guess all of the 'should haves and could haves" won't change this situation. 

IF there is anyone close to where she lives that can help Zeus that is the main concern now...


----------



## ShepherdMania

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

I just spoke with Lisa at Mercer and he has been pulled!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

I think that's what we are discussing Mark? That the dog was pulled by a "rescue" that now wants him gone......

Am I correct as to this status?


----------



## katieliz

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

oh, this poor, poor dog...bless his heart. everyone's rescue nightmare.


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*



> Originally Posted By: myamomI think that's what we are discussing Mark? That the dog was pulled by a "rescue" that now wants him gone......
> 
> Am I correct as to this status?


Yes, ** Moderator edited-please contact poster for additional information. ** "Shiloh Foundation" german shepherd rescue adopted him from the shelter in early July. She is now threatening to have him euthanized since she said she can't adopt him.


----------



## dd

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Is there anyone in Pittsburgh who can do a temp assessment to see what is going on?


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

There are at least two members from the Pittsburgh area on this board, does anyone remember who they are?
Best would be to have her take the poor dog into a boarding kennel until some arrangements can be made.


----------



## dd

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

From the sounds of it, she is unlikely to want to pay for that.


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Just heard back from Donna with Mercer Humane Soc and she said that woman can her bring him back to Mercer Co(I don't know if he will have to go back into the shelter?... ) But don't know if she will be at all willing to drive him back there... sort of doubt that at this point. But anyways, it's an option for him...


----------



## dd

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

It will be much easier to put him to sleep. If she wasn't willing to drive there to get him, I don't believe she will actually bring him back. Do you?


----------



## ShepherdMania

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

If she is near Pittsburgh I can probably take him tomorrow. Carolyn Rose is doing a transport tomorrow from WV to Pittsburgh. She is then bringing Manny to Rochester. Thoughts?


----------



## Maryn

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

I am in Pittsburgh.

I am available to go assess him today if necessary.

15218 comes up as a Swissvale zip, within 15 mins of me.


----------



## ShepherdMania

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Is he really that bad with other dogs, or is that what she is telling us?


----------



## ShepherdMania

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

It would be great if we can have Reichsmom evaluate him. If he does well I can probably have him picked up tomorrow.


----------



## Maryn

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Also, if his only issue is with male dogs, I can put him up for at least a night.


----------



## Maryn

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*



> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaIt would be great if we can have Reichsmom evaluate him. If he does well I can probably have him picked up tomorrow.


Anyone know if he's ever been around children?


----------



## Maryn

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

I need to run to the bank. If I'm needed to go check him out and potentially pull him today or tomorrow, feel free to call me at ** Moderator edited for personal information - please contact poster for additional details. **


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

This is what I posted about him after calling the shelter and talking to Lisa right after he came in:
called the shelter and talked with Lisa who says Zeus is a wonderful dog. He's housebroken, loves kids, cats a bit iffy, and he's been around with other dogs. 

The shelter did say later that they couldn't mix him with other dogs. The woman who pulled him intially said he was getting along ok with her two spayed females when she first took him in... SO I guess temp testing would be the best way to assess with conflicting info .... I'm getting ready to go to work (3p)but will try to find her ** Moderator edited for personal information - please contact poster for details. ** phone number and see if she can make him available to you for temp testing and whatever....


----------



## djmcmullan

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Hello FORRUGER. I want to assist in any way I can. Zeus is a wonderful guy and seems to have a rough go. Let me know if I can help. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Maryn

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Sorry, didn't even think about leaving my # out.

If I can still be of assistance, PM me


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

As of this morning I haven't heard back from this woman though she was informed that a transporter will be in Pittsburgh area today and will pick up Zeus. She was given the transporters number in the hopes she may call her. Also passed on to her that there was someone in the Pittsburgh willing to help him. . . . I'll check to see if she responded to any of Donna's emails. 

But thank-you "Reichsmom" for your offer to help... If she will give him up he has really good offer to be adopted by a very responsible individual who comes with good references if he has to be returned to the shelter.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

really hoping for the best for this boy...


----------



## Maryn

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*



> Originally Posted By: FORRUGERAs of this morning I haven't heard back from this woman though she was informed that a transporter will be in Pittsburgh area today and will pick up Zeus. She was given the transporters number in the hopes she may call her. Also passed on to her that there was someone in the Pittsburgh willing to help him. . . . I'll check to see if she responded to any of Donna's emails.
> 
> But thank-you "Reichsmom" for your offer to help... If she will give him up he has really good offer to be adopted by a very responsible individual who comes with good references if he has to be returned to the shelter.


No problem! I just hope he get into a good environment as quickly as possible.
If there's anything else I can do, just let me know. 

BTW...my name is Maryn


----------



## oregongsdr111

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Forrruger,
If you had time would you PM me? 
This thread is about the dog, and I have a question about the rescue, (ss) so I did not want to go off topic.
SS rescue has feelers over here as well. 
We have seen very bizzare behavior, and trouble has been caused.
I would love to compare notes and see if it is the same person, or if the whole group runs on threats and slander when in trouble.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Paula...the rescue just consists of this person........and all dogs reside with her........


----------



## kathyb

*Re: PRINCETON WV-18 MOS BIG PRETTY BOY "ZEUS"*

Any news on this boy?


----------

